# Manila airport Immigration



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

There are 4 terminals.
Does each terminal have it's own immigration check point for departure??
Or is there one international terminal where ALL passengers go thru immigration??

Cebu Pacific, CEB to MNL flies into terminal 3, and MNL-HK is also in terminal 3.
So does this mean no need to change to International terminal for MNL-HK flight??
Maybe NO ONE international terminal at Manila airport??
And each of 4 terminals have its own immigration departures???
Thanks,


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

K..Thanks...So each terminal have own immigration.
That's interesting...

Most other airports have a separate International terminal.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There are shuttle buses but they are not well advertised or signed


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Captain for your kind detail reply...

Since you seem to know the airport well....
In Terminal 3, Cebu Pacific, my son is flying Cebu to Manila then to HK.
It looks like immigration is on different level than domestic.

how long walk is it from domestic arrival to international in terminal 3???
I know it's a guess...


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

CaptainLarsen said:


> abc12345 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Captain for your kind detail reply...
> ...


That's right. CebuPac gates are lined side by side and i think it's a mix of foreign and domestic flights.


----------

